# Topics > Applications > Advertising in virtual reality, in computer and video games, in AI programs >  Mobile attribution, AppsFlyer Ltd., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - AppsFlyer Ltd.

appsflyer.com/product/mobile-attribution

appsflyer.com/product/one-link-deep-linking

----------


## Airicist

Article "AppsFlyer raises $210M for ad attribution and more"

by Anthony Ha
January 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"AppsFlyer Exceeds $200 Million in ARR and Sets Its Sights on Shaping the Future of the Marketing Tech Stack"
Salesforce Ventures joins the latest Series D round led by General Atlantic, to support AppsFlyer’s rapid growth and product innovation

November 24, 2020

----------

